# ID help



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. I think I have the names right for my cichlids... but I am not sure. I want to put together a fish list for my tank so I know I am sure what I am talking about... not to mention do more detailed research on the fish in my tank.

Under each picture I'll put what I think it is... if you can tell if their male or female please include that also if ya can.









Synodontis multipunctatus?









altolamprologus calvus









This guy is larger than my small altolamprologus calvus... is she a different fish?









Purple Acei?









When I bought him, he was labeled as an Orange Johanni and he was indeed orange. Then last month he went through a drastic color change and is now completely blue. This should be the male.









Orange Johanni female?









Frontosa. I don't know which type however.









Another Frontosa pic. These guys are about 1 1/2 to 2 inches big.









My 6 inch frontosa. Not sure which type. Also, I am thinking its a female since the hump on the head doesn't seem to be growing as much anymore.









Tropheus Duboisi undergoing color change.

Thanks everyone for your help! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

1- _Synodontis multipunctatus _or _petricola_ (I can't ell them apart)
2- _Altolamprologus compressiceps_
3- _Altolamprologus calvus_ (black variant I believe)
4- _Pseudotropheus acei _(Msuli)
5- _Melanochromis johanni_ (male)
6- _Melanochromis johanni_ (also a male, just sub dominant. females will have no black in the fins at all)
7- _Cyphotilapia sp_. "North" (Burundi)
8- its hard to tell with such a dark pic, but looks like a Burindi as well.
9- _Tropheus Duboisi_ sub adult

If these are all in the same tank you are going to have lots of problems (incompatible species in improper sized groups and you are mixing lakes). Plus with frontosa you will need at least a 6ft long tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Syno's are multipunctatus. M. johanni should not have the broken barring, which suggests either a hybrid, or poor strain.


----------



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

They are all in a 90 gallon right now. I am looking to move out the Frontosa into a 220 gallon when the small ones get bigger.

None of the fish seem to be fighting and are getting along very well. The tank they are in is heavily decorated with plenty of hiding spots and different teritories.

Which of the species in the tank are compatitible with each other?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> M. johanni should not have the broken barring, which suggests either a hybrid, or poor strain.


Or _M. interruptus_


----------



## Art_SouthFlorida (May 15, 2009)

Oh, and as far as groups...

There are 3 acei, 6 frontosa, 4 Johanni, 3 altolamprologus compressorceps, 1 black calvus, 1 Duboisi.


----------



## Myles (May 3, 2009)

I don't think #2 is a compressiceps. they LOOK like compressiceps but they're something else, I recently saw them at my LFS, going for about $60 each. I did enquire, just forgot the name thats all.

might have to go back and check..


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

they are orange fin compressiceps. 60 a piece is alot i only paid 8 for mine, but you live in australia so i guess that makes sence.


----------



## Myles (May 3, 2009)

My apologies to MalawiLover.

Got bent between the *Dimidiochromis *compressiceps and the *Altolamprologus *compressiceps.

hmm, the term "Malawi Eye biter" should have been a dead giveaway since the Alto's are Tangs...

My bad.

but yeah, $60 something bucks. I was starting to wonder if they'd lay golden eggs or something.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have seen Alto. comps for that much too. I am guessing its since they take so darn long to grown to a sellable size the distributors charge more.


----------

